# Banshee 2018



## everyday26 (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Banshee Gemeinde,

Zeit, euch über das Modelljahr 2018 zu informieren.
Wirkliche Neuerungen gibt es nicht, die Modellpalette bleibt komplett gleich zu 2018.
Lediglich die Farbe Raw bei Prime und Rune wurde leicht abgeändert, die raw Rahmen haben jetzt rote Decals bekommen und werden mit einem leicht getönten Klarlack beschichtet. 
Außerdem wurde bei den Größen L und XL die Stealth Aufnahme der Sattelstützen minimal nach unten versetzt, um vor allem dem Anschluss der Reverb etwas mehr Platz zu bieten.

Im Bereich Komplettrad tut sich etwas mehr:
Neben dem Race und Showkit bieten wir euch dieses Jahr erstmalig auch das Comp Kit an, da dieses nun mit der Sram NX Gruppe auch endlich eine vertretbare 1x11-fach Gruppe beinhaltet.
Ausserdem werden alle Bikes bis auf Darkside und Legend mit der MRP Ribbon Gabel ausgeliefert.

Die Preise für die Komplettbikes starten ab 2899€ für die Comp-, 3399€ für die Race- und 4499€ für die Show Version.

Die kompletten Details mit Ausstattungslisten werden die Tage im Shop ( www.bansheebikes.net ) gelistet, dazu informieren wir euch dann hier aber noch.

In diesem Sinne wünschen wir euch einen hoffentlich späten Wintereinbruch und noch viele schöne Tage in 2017 für tolle Ausfahrten mit euren Banshee Bikes !


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. Oktober 2017)

Getönter Klarlack - namm! 

Ich hatte vor langer zeit eimal ein *hust* Mongoose NX 7.1 *hust*. Das war auch so. Das hat richtig schön ausgeschaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User_X (27. Dezember 2017)

Ab wann werden denn die 2018er Räder vorgestellt und wann sind diese bestellbar?


----------



## youghteaua (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte vor langer zeit eimal ein *hust* Mongoose NX 7.1 *hust*. Das war auch so


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Januar 2018)

Trommelwirbel  Die 2018er Banshees sind online: https://www.bansheebikes.net/bikes


----------



## Affekopp (11. Februar 2018)

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Vorgehensweise von Banshee, ausgereifte Produkte mit langen Produktlebenszyklen auf den Markt zu werfen sehr gut. 

Somit hat man das Gefühl möglichst lange ein "aktuelles" Modell zu fahren. Ich habe noch keine Motivation mein ´16er Spitfire zu substituieren. Die bisherigen Optimierungen sind wirklich marginal. 

Dennoch würde ich mich persönlich in den kommenden 1-2 Jahren über einen großen Entwicklungsschritt freuen: leichter Carbon Rahmen (-1KG) mit nochmals optimierter Hinterbaukinematik und integrierter Flaschen-Aufnahme "im" Rahmen. Dann würde es mir wirklch schwer fallen - "nicht" zuzuschlagen!


----------



## tequesta (11. Februar 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> ... und integrierter Flaschen-Aufnahme "im" Rahmen.


----------



## AnAx (13. Februar 2018)

Bitte keine zu großen Veränderungen, fürs Rune würde ich mir wünschen:
- 465-470mm Reach in Large
- 170mm Federweg
- 64 Grad Lenkwinkel
- Ausfallenden weiterhin wechselbar, zumindest 142 und 148mm
- Dämpfer 216x63mm und 230x60/65mm Metric möglich (ähnlich Alutech Fanes)
- Sitzwinkel 75 Grad
- Sitzrohr ca. 460mm in Large

Und das ganze weiterhin mit dem geilen KS Link, dann wird mein 14er Rune ersetzt [emoji869]


----------



## GrazerTourer (14. Februar 2018)

AnAx schrieb:


> Bitte keine zu großen Veränderungen, fürs Rune würde ich mir wünschen:
> - 465-470mm Reach in Large
> - 170mm Federweg
> - 64 Grad Lenkwinkel
> ...



Keith: "All I'm going to say about this, is that latest hype doesn't always equate to a better ride. It's interesting to talk to people who have spent time on the 'new breed' of long slack bikes... some people definitely love them (normally the best riders (racers) who rank speed as most important factor). However most averagish riders, of which I would classify myself one, will often struggle in certain situations when things are too long and slack.

To ride long slack bikes you need to attack all the time to get the most of them, so get weight really far over the handlebars to weight your front wheel... even when going down really steep stuff. For most people this does not inspire confidence. Plus as you gain stability at speed, you generally also loose playfulness, so you need to consider what is important to you personally.

This statement is not to say I'm ignoring the recent push towards long and slack by any means. There can be benefits, and new offset forks do help weight the front wheel... but there is a sweet spot for weight distribution. Oh and chain stay length is part of this equation. The shorter the chainstay, the harder it is to weight a front wheel as more weight will naturally be on your back wheel... so I would certainly argue against merits of long reach and short chainstay.

Bikes can't just keep getting longer and slacker forever because the marketing guys decide that is the easiest way to sell bikes. Like everything in the bike industry... it's cyclical. I'll laugh if (when) in a few years brands start raving about the benefits of more compact bikes! haha"

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bike...cial-rumor-thread-1045333-2.html#post13538837


----------



## lakekeman (18. Februar 2018)

Naja, ich finde das L mittlerweile schon sehr kompakt.
Es muss ja keine extrem lange Geo werden.
Aber etwas mehr Reach sollte es schon sein.
Oder halt das Sitzrohr am XL kürzer machen. Dann fahr ich das.
Aber das wird noch größeren Fahrern nicht gefallen.

Winkel und Federwege finde ich dagegen i.O.
Nur die Kennlinie würde ich gern komplett progressiv haben.
Dann kann man auch mal größere Luftkammern oder gar Stahl fahren.


----------



## Masira (20. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Rad fährst, aber mein 2017er Phantom in XL ist alles andere als kompakt. 
Bin selbst 195cm groß, fahre einen 60mm Vorbau und sitze schon eher gestreckt. Das Sitzrohr empfinde ich mit einer verbauten 160mm Crankbrothers Highline als nicht zu kurz, Verstellbereich ist optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (20. Februar 2018)

Ich spreche vom L - wie beschrieben.
Deine Erfahrungen auf dem XL sind ja schön, aber das passt mir leider aufgrund des zu langen Sitzrohrs grad so nicht.


----------



## NoStyle (20. Februar 2018)

Wie lang sollen die Büchsen denn noch werden? Ich weiss nicht, ob ich bei einem Trailbike Lust auf 1,3 Meter Radstand bei mittlerer Rahmengröße habe ...
Interessanter fände ich eher, wenn es Banshee gelingen sollte, auf den Hinterbau gezielt abgestimmte Dämpfer anzubieten, so wie bei einigen anderen (aber deutlich größeren) Company´s.


----------



## Masira (20. Februar 2018)

NoStyle schrieb:


> auf den Hinterbau gezielt abgestimmte Dämpfer


Gibt es doch: beide Cane Creek DB Air Inlines. Da gibt es je ein Basissetup, dass in Zusammenarbeit von Cane Creek und Banshee erFahren wurde. Persönliche Vorlieben muss man dann ja eh selbst anpassen.


----------



## NoStyle (20. Februar 2018)

Masira schrieb:


> Gibt es doch: beide Cane Creek DB Air Inlines. Da gibt es je ein Basissetup, dass in Zusammenarbeit von Cane Creek und Banshee erFahren wurde. Persönliche Vorlieben muss man dann ja eh selbst anpassen.


Das weiss ich - und war weniger auf Can Creek bezogen, sondern auf andere Hersteller, die jedes Jahr an den Dämpfern rumdoktern. Das war bei Can Creek ab 2014 übrigens auch so ... seit der Auslieferung auf z.B. DB-Air VX Can gibt es Spacer-Orgien und vollkommen überdämpfte Settings. Dazu die drülfzigdusendste Frage nach welchem Setup, welcher Tune oder Debon-Air Ja/Nein. Wäre einfach etwas leichter für Banshee, wenn sie weniger davon abhängig wären was die Zulieferer gerade wieder verschlimmbessern ... aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## lakekeman (20. Februar 2018)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wie lang sollen die Büchsen denn noch werden? Ich weiss nicht, ob ich bei einem Trailbike Lust auf 1,3 Meter Radstand bei mittlerer Rahmengröße habe ...



Keine Ahnung, mein Rune liegt bei 1,21m .. da wären ~2cm mehr Reach (und Radstand) kein Beinbruch. Für mich.
Ich bin vielleicht etwas unglücklich dran mit 1,85m zu groß für nen L und zu klein für nen XL...

Mir ist klar dass da jeder andere Vorlieben hat, daher finde ich nen kurzes Sitzrohr in allen Größen eigentlich ziemlich charmant.
So könnte man je nach Vorlieben bei gleicher Körpergröße nur nach Reach wählen.


----------



## NoStyle (20. Februar 2018)

lakekeman schrieb:


> ... Mir ist klar dass da jeder andere Vorlieben hat, daher finde ich nen kurzes Sitzrohr in allen Größen eigentlich ziemlich charmant. So könnte man je nach Vorlieben bei gleicher Körpergröße nur nach Reach wählen.


Geht mir auch so. Ich bequatsche Keith schon seit Jahren die Sitzrohre zu kürzen. Aber man kann es keinem Recht machen und 2 Meter-Menschen mit entsprechend langen Beinen dürften vermutlich weniger begeistert sein.
Canyon hatte doch mal für ein Enduro entsprechend 2 Geometrien/Größen, aber das dürfte sich für Banshee nicht lohnen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _markus (20. Februar 2018)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde das L mittlerweile schon sehr kompakt.
> Es muss ja keine extrem lange Geo werden.
> Aber etwas mehr Reach sollte es schon sein.
> Oder halt das Sitzrohr am XL kürzer machen. Dann fahr ich das.
> ...



Das was du und *AnAx* wollt gibt es schon, das MDE Damper. Hatte beide Rahmen und fand das Damper für mich in allen Bereichen besser. 

Allerdings hat KS nicht ganz unrecht, die richtig langen Rahmen können schon anstrengend zu fahren sein, vo allem wenn man länger am Stück fährt oder den ganzen Tag im Park. Bin aber der Meinung das ein zu kompakter Rahmen genau so anstrengend ist, zumindest wenn man ordentlich andrückt weil man da meiner Meinung nach viel konzentrierter fahren muss.

Das mit der Kennlinie am Ende wäre mir fast noch lieber wenn es KS ändern würde, dass ist eine der wenigen Dinge die mich derzeit vom Legend abhalten.


----------



## berkel (21. Februar 2018)

Die Sitzrohre hat er ja praktisch schon um eine Größe gekürzt. Ich würde jetzt bei 1,89m das Prime in XL nehmen (hat jetzt ein 50er Sitzrohr, vorher 53,4cm das war mir zu lang). Ich finde, dass die Geometrien jetzt eigentlich gut passen, nicht zu extrem.

Beim Prime müsste halt mal ein Update her mit mehr Federweg und stärkerem Unterschied zum Phantom. Ich wollte auf einen größeren Rahmen wechseln und hatte auch das Prime auf der Liste weil ich mit meinem in Gr. L eigentlich sehr zu frieden war. Ich wollte aber mehr Reserven und eine etwas aggressivere Ausrichtung und habe mich dann für das Orbea Rallon entschieden.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Juli 2018)

Also das längere Rahmen anstrengender zu fahren sind ist Quatsch, bin G13 und G19 gefahren, beide in m, und beide sind verglichen mit einem Specialized Enduro was gefühlt nen halben Meter weniger Radstand hat genauso wie beim ion20 nicht anstrengender zu fahren, im Gegenteil sogar, man hat so viel Raum sich auf dem Rad zu bewegen, das G13 klettert sogar trotz der Länge sehr gut, abwärts einfach nur eine Rakete und bietet so viel mehr Sicherheit. 
Deswegen fahre ich das Legend auch in xl, weil mir alles andere einfach winzig vorkommt und ich mich gedrungen auf dem Rad fühle. 
Klar mag es jeder anders was ja auch gut ist, aber jeder hat halt auch seine Meinung, KS hat sie und andere Hersteller und am Ende der Kunde, dem einen Isses zu kurz, dem anderen zu lang. Aber Angst vor Länge braucht keiner haben


----------



## Affekopp (18. Juli 2018)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> (...)das G13 klettert sogar trotz der Länge sehr gut, abwärts einfach nur eine Rakete und bietet so viel mehr Sicherheit.



Es klettert GERADE wegen der Länge und den gigantischen Kettenstreben sehr gut


----------



## US. (18. Juli 2018)

Also Keith gibt sich ja selber schon die Antwort auf das Problem der Long and slack-Bikes: Längere Kettenstreben!

Bin nach wie vor von meinem 2016er Rune in L sehr angetan. KS-Link ist steif und einfach eine sehr gute Auslegung der Kinematik.
Andererseits hat mich so ein langes Ding schon gereizt, daher hab ich mir ein Pole Evolink 158 geholt. Radstand 133cm, 510mm Reach. Mit den langen Kettenstreben super entspannt im uphill wie downhill. Attack-Position ergibt sich von selber. Was ich aber auch für Quatsch halte ist der Trend mit langem Reach und kurzen Kettenstreben....

Wie dem auch sei, das Banshee bleibt trotzdem!


----------



## Affekopp (19. Juli 2018)

US. schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch für Quatsch halte ist der Trend mit langem Reach und kurzen Kettenstreben....



Was ist für dich ein langer Reach, was kurze Kettenstreben?


----------



## US. (19. Juli 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Was ist für dich ein langer Reach, was kurze Kettenstreben?



Na längerer Reach als früher und kürzere oder gleichkurze Kettenstreben wie früher 

Du willst es quantifiziert haben . Gut, typische Werte für heutige Enduros in Größe L sind 460 bis 470mm Reach und Kettenstreben um die 435mm. Die Kettenstreben waren an meinen alten Bikes auch schon immer um die 435mm. Der Reach lag aber unter 400!
Zum langen Reach gesellt sich noch gerne ein kurzer Vorbei und flacher Lenkwinkel. Ergebnis: Noch weniger Druck am Vorderrad. Es benötigt lange Kettenstreben um das auszugleichen.

Ich kritisiere hier nicht die Banshee-Bikes, denn die sind ziemlich ausgewogen aber inzwischen auf der kompakten Seite - im Vergleich.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Affekopp (19. Juli 2018)

US. schrieb:


> Na längerer Reach als früher und kürzere oder gleichkurze Kettenstreben wie früher
> 
> Du willst es quantifiziert haben . Gut, typische Werte für heutige Enduros in Größe L sind 460 bis 470mm Reach und Kettenstreben um die 435mm. Die Kettenstreben waren an meinen alten Bikes auch schon immer um die 435mm. Der Reach lag aber unter 400!
> Zum langen Reach gesellt sich noch gerne ein kurzer Vorbei und flacher Lenkwinkel. Ergebnis: Noch weniger Druck am Vorderrad. Es benötigt lange Kettenstreben um das auszugleichen.
> ...



Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir voll zu. Bestätigt auch meine Erfahrung und wollte deinen Einwand nur richtig verstehen. Fahre ein Banshee Spitfire Mod.16 in Gr.L mit R:455/CS:435 mit einem 55er Vorbau. Fährt sich damit sehr ausgewogen.

Grundsätzlich basiert die Geometrie-Ideologie ja auch darauf ein "tiefes" Cockpit zu fahren. Auch eine Maßnahme Druck am Vorderrad aufzubauen. Die meisten klatschen halt ein paar Spacer und nen fetten Rizer drauf, dann noch kurze Streben und man hat den Salat.

Mit dem mangelndem Druck auf dem Vorderrad habe ich auch schon einige Er"fahr"ungen gesammelt - jedoch eher bei meinen bisherigen 29er Bikes - und z.T. selbstverschuldet, da "Fahrweise" anfangs zu defensiv ("zu weit hinten"). Da ich meinen 29er nun stark Richtung XC getrimmt habe, habe ich auch kein "Druckproblem" mehr. Möglichst tiefes Cockpit und nicht zu kurzer Vorbau (65-75) mit bewussterer Fahrweise schaffen Abhilfe. Das Rad fährt damit Top und mit den 430er Streben super agil (... ist halt konträr des aktuellen "Coolness Faktor No.1" = max. 50mm Vorbauten)

Kürzere Streben möchte ich jedoch auch nicht mehr. Dürften gerne auch 435er Streben sein


----------



## viva (19. Juli 2018)

Ich kann mit diesen Monster Reach-Werten auch nichts anfangen, fahre bei 1,85 m Größe ein Phantom L (altes Modell) mit 45 Reach und 50 mm Vorbau - mir taugt das so. Ich habe 2 x Bikes mit sehr langem Reach ausgeborgt (neues Transition und Mondraker) und musste mich echt anstrengen, genug Druck aufs Virderrad zu bekommen. Aktive Fahrweise klingt ja toll - aber wenn Du ein paar Tage nur runterbretterst, wirst Du einfach müde....


----------



## Affekopp (19. Juli 2018)

viva schrieb:


> (...) Aktive Fahrweise klingt ja toll - aber wenn Du ein paar Tage nur runterbretterst, wirst Du einfach müde....



Ich habe hier z.T. auch sehr schlechte Erfahrungen bei mehrstündigen/langen/anstrengenden Touren gemacht. Irgendwann ist der Körper einfach durch und man rockt den Rest noch "irgendwie" ab. Zum Ende können gutmütigere Bikes schlicht mehr Sicherheit bieten, da Sie müdigkeitsbedingte Fehlhaltung besser kompensieren.  

Das Banshee werte ich hier immer noch als Gernzgänger, der sich für mich genau am oberen und noch vernüftigen Bereich bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Juli 2018)

viva schrieb:


> Ich kann mit diesen Monster Reach-Werten auch nichts anfangen, fahre bei 1,85 m Größe ein Phantom L (altes Modell) mit 45 Reach und 50 mm Vorbau - mir taugt das so. Ich habe 2 x Bikes mit sehr langem Reach ausgeborgt (neues Transition und Mondraker) und musste mich echt anstrengen, genug Druck aufs Virderrad zu bekommen. Aktive Fahrweise klingt ja toll - aber wenn Du ein paar Tage nur runterbretterst, wirst Du einfach müde....



Gebe Dir zu 100 Prozent recht. Was mich stört, ist, dass uns diese Lang-macht-glücklich-Geo als das Nonplusultra verkauft wird, während immer mehr EWS-Rider auf kürzere Geos bzw. kleinere Rahmen zurückgreifen, weil die Strecken immer technischer werden. 

Wenn ich einen Downhiller will, kaufe ich mir einen. Ich will aber keinen. Just my 5 cents.


----------



## NoStyle (3. August 2018)

Kleiner Sneek-peak vom Cankworx:







Und das könnte ja eine Lösung für Trinkflaschen-Fetischisten sein. Aber dann bitte nicht mehr meckern von wegen Hängebauchschwein ...


----------



## martin82 (5. August 2018)

Gab auch schon bessere Farben. Sonst scheint sich nicht viel verändert zu haben. Gibt es schon irgendwo mehr Infos?


----------



## Masberg (6. August 2018)

Das Rune wäre farblich in etwa das was ich fürs Prime haben wollen würde


----------



## BrotherMo (8. August 2018)

Masberg schrieb:


> Das Rune wäre farblich in etwa das was ich fürs Prime haben wollen würde


+1

Prime in dem grün könnte ich doch nochmal schwach werden.....


----------



## coquin (8. August 2018)

Moin,
ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einen neuen Rahmen. Zur Auswahl steht auch ein Banshee Phantom (vielleicht auch das Prime) und ich bräuchte dabei mal eure Hilfe.

Fährt jemand mit 2x Antrieb? Shimano E-Type entspräche dem SRAM 3 Low direct mount, richtig? 

Welche Kettenblätter (38Z-28Z oder 36Z-26Z) wären kompatibel? Gibt es Einschränkungen?
Genaue Infos konnte ich nicht finden. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. August 2018)

Also dieser Umwerfer hatte bei mir gepasst damals am Rune:
SLX I-FDM700010E6X - Shimano SLX FD-M7000-10-E - Side-Swing Umwerfer 3x10 - E-Type - schwarz

Mit 22/36 + Bashguard auf ner Dreifachkurbel.


----------



## frittenullnull (13. August 2018)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Kleiner Sneek-peak vom Cankworx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die trinkflaschenlösung stammt aber von dir oder?


----------



## NoStyle (13. August 2018)

coquin schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einen neuen Rahmen. Zur Auswahl steht auch ein Banshee Phantom (vielleicht auch das Prime) und ich bräuchte dabei mal eure Hilfe.
> 
> Fährt jemand mit 2x Antrieb? Shimano E-Type entspräche dem SRAM 3 Low direct mount, richtig?
> ...


Hallo, also ich habe das am Spitfire, mit 2x9 Antrieb, ähnlich wie @sp00n82 , nur mit SRAM X0 Umwerfer und 22/36 ohne Bashguard auf einer Dreifachkurbel. Funktioniert alles problemlos! 



frittenullnull schrieb:


> die trinkflaschenlösung stammt aber von dir oder?


Nein - das ist aus dem mtbr.com Banshee-Forum. Dort hatte jemand mal Photoshop bemüht und ein Pivot-Unterrohr hinein retuschiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (13. August 2018)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Nein - das ist aus dem mtbr.com Banshee-Forum. Dort hatte jemand mal Photoshop bemüht und ein Pivot-Unterrohr hinein retuschiert.



.. mir würde das sehr zusagen. Ich finde auch nicht das es sich negativ auf die Obtik auswirkt. Oberrohr/Unterrohr sind ja bereits per Gydroformig optimiert worden.


----------



## NoStyle (14. August 2018)

Affekopp schrieb:


> .. mir würde das sehr zusagen. Ich finde auch nicht das es sich negativ auf die Optik auswirkt. Oberrohr/Unterrohr sind ja bereits per Hydroformig optimiert worden.


Mein Vorgänger-Banshee hatte auch ein gebogenes Unterrohr und fand es optisch stimmig. Sollte Banshee das für die Trinkflaschen-Fetischisten zukünftig so machen, ist das für mich in Ordnung bzw. als Rucksack-Nutzer wenig relevant.


----------



## JohVir (13. November 2018)

@everyday26 gibt es schon was von offizieller Seite zu 2019?
Bin aktuell irgendwie am überlegen vom Rune auf das Spitfire zu wechseln. Wäre nur schön wenn ich da mehr als 100g Gewichtsvorteil bekäme beim kleineren Rad. Ist da was in der Pipeline hinsichtlich Rohrsatz oder so?


----------



## Deleted 426828 (14. November 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> @everyday26 Ist da was in der Pipeline hinsichtlich Rohrsatz oder so?



Würde mich auch interessieren.Mit einem leichteren Rohrsatz wäre der Spitfire Rahmen deutlich Attraktiver.3,6 kg ist einfach nicht Zeitgemäß.Auch für Alurahmen.
Wie es geht zeigt zb Giant.


----------



## greg12 (14. November 2018)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.Mit einem leichteren Rohrsatz wäre der Spitfire Rahmen deutlich Attraktiver.3,6 kg ist einfach nicht Zeitgemäß.Auch für Alurahmen.
> Wie es geht zeigt zb Giant.


banshee ist gewichtsmäßig seit anbeginn da wo sich alle anderen hersteller gerade hinbewegen....
gibt doch auch genug carbon rahmen mit >3kg gewicht o.Dämpfer!
giant ist tatsächlich offenbar die einzige firma die seit jahren leichte und stabile alurahmen zimmern kann.
die anderen bewegen sich am selben horizont (zb. nicolai, transition, pole alle >3,5kg für enduro/am frames...)


----------



## Deleted 426828 (14. November 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> banshee ist gewichtsmäßig seit anbeginn da wo sich alle anderen hersteller gerade hinbewegen....
> gibt doch auch genug carbon rahmen mit >3kg gewicht o.Dämpfer!
> giant ist tatsächlich offenbar die einzige firma die seit jahren leichte und stabile alurahmen zimmern kann.
> die anderen bewegen sich am selben horizont (zb. nicolai, transition, pole alle >3,5kg für enduro/am frames...)



Ja,ich weiß.Trotzdem muss man ja nicht das gleiche wie "alle" machen.Rühmliche Ausnahme ist da Giant und auch Kona.
Mein Banshee Spitfire V1 Rahmen wiegt in Größe L inclusive Dämpfer 3100 gramm.Geht doch.
Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit gab es noch mehr Hersteller welche leichte _und _stabile Rahmen im Portfolio hatten.Trek war da ganz gut aufgestellt.
Ich denke die Hersteller meiden inzwischen Hochwertige und mehrfach Konifizierte Rohrsätze.Einfach aus Kostengründen.
Würde den Gewinn ja schmälern,ist klar.
Nun gut,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.Es ist klar ,Banshee Räder sind keine Bikes für Weight Weenies....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (14. November 2018)

Und keine Bikes für jedermann 
Lieber ein schweres Bike das hält, als ein leichtes was bricht!


----------



## Deleted 426828 (14. November 2018)

Jussi schrieb:


> Und keine Bikes für jedermann
> Lieber ein schweres Bike das hält, als ein leichtes was bricht!



Kann man so nicht sagen.Konifizierte Rahmen wie von Kona,Giant oder Trek brechen bekanntermaßen auch nicht 
Ist halt aufwendig in der Herstellung.
Banshee konnte das beim V1 Spitty ja auch realisieren.
Aber was solls,die Banshee Rahmen sind halt deftige Hausmannskost ohne wirkliche Rafinesse im Detail.
Finde ja auch das die Spitfire V2 sich Traumhaft fahren.


----------



## ratz90 (23. November 2018)

lt. Banshee Facebook Seite gibt es ab heute bis zu -30% auf Rahmen und "bike packages", so lange der Vorrat reicht.
Sieht so aus als ob bald neue Modelle bzw. Farben kommen


----------



## freetourer (23. November 2018)

ratz90 schrieb:


> lt. Banshee Facebook Seite gibt es ab heute bis zu -30% auf Rahmen und "bike packages", so lange der Vorrat reicht.
> Sieht so aus als ob bald neue Modelle bzw. Farben kommen



Braucht man für die Reduzierung einen Code oder sowas?

Auf der Seite sehe ich keine derartigen Reduzierungen.


----------



## ratz90 (23. November 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Braucht man für die Reduzierung einen Code oder sowas?
> 
> Auf der Seite sehe ich keine derartigen Reduzierungen.



Sorry, hier der Post:

https://www.facebook.com/BansheeBikes/photos/a
.109471299111550/2098063053585688/?type=3

"contact your dealer for pricing"


----------



## freetourer (23. November 2018)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Sorry, hier der Post:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BansheeBikes/photos/a
> .109471299111550/2098063053585688/?type=3
> ...



Ok - das scheint dann eher für Banshee.com - also USA - zu gelten.

Der deutsche Vertrieb hat ja einen eigenen Banshee-Facebook-Auftritt.


----------



## ratz90 (23. November 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ok - das scheint dann eher für Banshee.com - also USA - zu gelten.
> 
> Der deutsche Vertrieb hat ja einen eigenen Banshee-Facebook-Auftritt.



Das kann natrülich sein. Bei "unserem" gibts ja eigentlich schon seit ein paar Wochen den Herbst Sale.
Fragen kostet aber nix, unter dem Link sind ja alle Händler weltweit aufgelistet 

Ich persönlich bin hin und her gerissen.. Wollte eigentlich demnächst zuschlagen, da die aktuellen Preise für die Build Kits schon super sind.
Allerdings hab ich jetzt irgendwie die Vermutung dass da bald was Neues am Start sein wird.


----------



## Stompy (23. November 2018)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin hin und her gerissen.. Wollte eigentlich demnächst zuschlagen, da die aktuellen Preise für die Build Kits schon super sind.
> Allerdings hab ich jetzt irgendwie die Vermutung dass da bald was Neues am Start sein wird.



Nach der Andeutung von Keith auf MTBR wird wohl als nächstes ein Hardtail kommen.


----------



## ratz90 (23. November 2018)

Stompy schrieb:


> Nach der Andeutung von Keith auf MTBR wird wohl als nächstes ein Hardtail kommen.



Hier gabs einen relativ konkreten Hinweiß, das stimmt 
Könnte mich allerdings auch an einen Post von ihm (etwa Anfang des Jahres) erinnern in dem er mehrere laufende Engineering Projekte erwähnt hat.


----------



## frittenullnull (23. November 2018)

Aussage zum prime Ende august von Banshee: 

„No changes coming any time soon to the prime.“

Bernhard:
„Mir ist nichts über ein neues Prime bekannt. Hatte die Jungs von Banshee erst vor einer Woche am Crankworx in Les Gets getroffen, da wurde kein Wort über einen Modellwechsel erwähnt. Denke also nicht, dass da was kommt.“

„Keine Ahnung, wer da ein bisschen Photogeshoped hat, aber das stammt definitiv nicht von Banshee. Bzgl. Infos zu neuen Modellen liegt nach wie vor nichts vor, d.h. die Modelle bleiben erstmal so wie sie sind.“

Also ich denke Prime kann man kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (26. November 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> ... Keine Ahnung, wer da ein bisschen Photogeshoped hat, aber das stammt definitiv nicht von Banshee. Bzgl. Infos zu neuen Modellen liegt nach wie vor nichts vor, d.h. die Modelle bleiben erstmal so wie sie sind ...


Das Internetz ist schon lustig - irgendwer hatte vor Monaten mal Photoshop bemüht und auf mtbr.com ein Spitfire mit einem Ibis Unterrohr kombiniert, quasi als Vorschlag für Trinkflaschenpositionierung - und zack, schon glaubt man es gibt möglicher Weise was neues von Banshee.
Immer wieder schön wie unreflektiert manchmal Dinge die Runde machen ...


----------



## frittenullnull (26. November 2018)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Das Internetz ist schon lustig - irgendwer hatte vor Monaten mal Photoshop bemüht und auf mtbr.com ein Spitfire mit einem Ibis Unterrohr kombiniert, quasi als Vorschlag für Trinkflaschenpositionierung - und zack, schon glaubt man es gibt möglicher Weise was neues von Banshee.
> Immer wieder schön wie unreflektiert manchmal Dinge die Runde machen ...



das stimmt wohl… 
ich hatte bernhard jedoch auch nicht gefragt ob dies das neue prime wird sondern nur gemeint, dass im netz ja schon wild spekuliert wird.
diesen photoshop aufbau hatte ich ihm dann noch mit einem augenzwinkern angehängt


----------



## NoStyle (26. November 2018)

frittenullnull schrieb:


> das stimmt wohl…
> ich hatte bernhard jedoch auch nicht gefragt ob dies das neue prime wird sondern nur gemeint, dass im netz ja schon wild spekuliert wird.
> diesen photoshop aufbau hatte ich ihm dann noch mit einem augenzwinkern angehängt


Ja, schon lustig ... wobei das ja tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit für Trinkflasche wäre, vermutlich ohne sonstigen großen Veränderungen am Rahmen - zumindest theoretisch. 
Diese jährlichen Spekulationen gibt es ja immer, aber wenn man Banshee ein wenig kennt weiss man, dass dort in anderen Zyklen Überarbeitungen stattfinden.
Ich glaube auch das zuerst ein überarbeitetes Paradox (29er Hardtail) kommt, bevor man an den letztjährigen Fully´s wieder rumdoktert ... die sind doch gut so wie sie sind. Davon ab macht Banshee auch nicht jeden Hype/Trend mit - gut so ... !


----------



## everyday26 (27. November 2018)

Für 2019 kommt nur das Legend 29" in Serie. Diese Rahmen werden ab ca. März erhältlich sein. 
Banshee beendet zudem das auf den Markt bringen nach Modelljahren. D.h. es gibt z.B. keine 2019er oder 2020er Modelle, sondern nur Änderungen an den Modellen, wenn diese sinnvoll sind. 
Sollte eine Änderung durchgeführt werden, erfahren das die Vertriebe 6 Monate im Voraus. Bisher ist zu Änderungen nichts bekannt, d.h. die Modelle bleiben die nächsten 6 Monate gleich.


----------



## Brookes (27. November 2018)

everyday26 schrieb:


> Für 2019 kommt nur das Legend 29" in Serie. Diese Rahmen werden ab ca. März erhältlich sein.



Was ist mit dem angeteaserten HT?


----------



## everyday26 (27. November 2018)

Auch hierzu gibt es noch keine konkreten Infos. Geplant ist wohl eine Weiterentwicklung des Paradox, zu Produktionsterminen oder ähnlichem steht aber noch nichts fest


----------



## Schwatten (6. Dezember 2018)

Glück auf,
ist für 2019 eine Testveranstaltung geplant? Ich würde gerne mal ein Phantom testen?
Gruss aus dem Ruhrgebiet, Schwatten


----------



## Frankin (14. Januar 2019)

Wenn sich an den Modellen bis auf das Legend nichts ändert, gilt das auch bei den Größen. Ein Prime in XXL wäre super. Wie gesagt, bedarf nichts Neues, nur eine Nr größer...


----------



## CaptainZero (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe noch SKF Lager für die obere Wippe vom KS-Link Hinterbau. Hat jmd Interessen, sie mir abzunehmen? Beste GRüße, Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

